# Saugeye



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out a couple nights this week. This warm October weather is crazy! The water temp was still 61 were I was at. This is normally prime saugeye time, not so much this year. Not a lot of shad or bait fish moving but did manage 3 saugeye in 2 short trips. It's only going to get better! And tried out a couple new colors I've been working on, the fish seem to like them


----------



## jacer6725 (Jul 9, 2013)

What time of night do they normally bite


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice fish Shane. I've had a few shutout nights a few good nights and one great afternoon. Your right, it will only get better..


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Skippy! Some night they'll bite all night! I hate fishing on work night only because, every now and then I'll have to leave to go home and get a little rest and there still biting!! Your mind says stay and your body says time for sleep!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Know what you mean by fishing on work nights and the fish are still biting. Now being retired and pretty much a loner I just come and go as I want. [ That is unless the wifes cooking something extra good for dinner.] I also get by on just around 4 hours sleep. "BUT have been known to catch a little cat nap from time to time.
Great night last night. Only got 2 eyes plus 1 pretty nice s/m around 16 inches. There all still swimming. Million stars out and except for those damn geese it was quiet.


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

Quick question for you night Saugeye guys...do you normally just put on the water at dusk and fish through the night casting rap's 'n such. I've never gotten into the night fishing for them but would love to if I learned how.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I just can't seem to muster up the energy or determination to fish during the night. I know that's when you can catch em and in my youth I did somewhat. I enjoy reading how you all are doing. Who knows maybe one day I'll go for it prior to putting my boat to sleep for the year! So please keep us posted!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Man I wanted to get out Wednesday morning but rain was not far way and coming, wind out of the east and cold.
3 strike's .... I'll wait for another day to take the boat out. 
shore fishing would be okay I guess.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Dragline said:


> Man I wanted to get out Wednesday morning but rain was not far way and coming, wind out of the east and cold.
> 3 strike's .... I'll wait for another day to take the boat out.
> shore fishing would be okay I guess.


I hear you, I passed as well too much to wrestle this morning. Not sure tomorrow looks any better either. Guess I'll see how it looks and I feel about it in the morning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man, you guys are missing out letting the weather hold u back... 
That's the stuff that triggers these fish....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

First off you don't need a boat in order to catch saugeyes this time of year. As for the weather, I've gotten wet 3 out of the last 8 times I've been out for eyes. Gore-Tex is a wonder full thing. Just being out there is the main thing. Yesterday afternoon the wife and I just went dock hopping. Using ultra light rods we caught gills, crappies and a bunch of small to medium bass. Nothing says you always have to fish for eyes. JUST getting out there and enjoying yourself is the MAIN THING.
Last night 3 eyes with1 about 20 inches and 1 nice channel cat all on 3.25 purple flash swim with a glow white 1/16 oz jig. All from shore and there still swimming around out there.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man, you guys are missing out letting the weather hold u back...
> That's the stuff that triggers these fish....


It's true and I know it. I've done better by far in so called bad weather!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Skippy said:


> First off you don't need a boat in order to catch saugeyes this time of year. As for the weather, I've gotten wet 3 out of the last 8 times I've been out for eyes. Gore-Tex is a wonder full thing. Just being out there is the main thing. Yesterday afternoon the wife and I just went dock hopping. Using ultra light rods we caught gills, crappies and a bunch of small to medium bass. Nothing says you always have to fish for eyes. JUST getting out there and enjoying yourself is the MAIN THING.
> Last night 3 eyes with1 about 20 inches and 1 nice channel cat all on 3.25 purple flash swim with a glow white 1/16 oz jig. All from shore and there still swimming around out there.


Nice! You know you are right! For what ever reason these days I think I must take the boat or I can't fish! It's just silly! Perhaps I've become a slave to the boat. Worse, maybe I have become lazy and don't wanna put much effort out. I never even had a boat in my youth and caught my share of fish! So thumbs up to you for pointing that out.


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

I think I would only fish from the boat at night down there...bigfoot roam's them woods there don't u know!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Glasstream90Yamadog said:


> I think I would only fish from the boat at night down there...bigfoot roam's them woods there don't u know!


Never seen a pic of one swimming so I'm with you. Stay safe from bigfoots dudes!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Glasstream90Yamadog said:


> I think I would only fish from the boat at night down there...bigfoot roam's them woods there don't u know!


Well, I kinda saw a big foot down at the dam this summer. If a black bear qualifies at all. It was in the water cooling off I guess


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Like Skippy said, you don't need a boat to catch saugeye! I only bank fish for saugeye, I just think it is easier. I love my boat, but I like bank fishing after dark. I guess we throw the term " night fishing" around. I rarely stay out longer than 3 hours after dark. But it is night and I am fishing! Not normally all night, I just turned 38 and I'm getting to old for that lol. The best times for me is about half hour before dark and an hour or so before sunrise. If I'm at a spot and I don't get bit about half an hour or so after dark I move to another spot, in all the years I've fished for saugeye that's one thing I've learned. This week of cool day time temps and cold night time temps should get the fish eating!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, and bait selection is key! I throw mostly smithwick rouges and the jerk baits that I make. Lure retrieve speed is very important too. I have my favorite colors, but some nights it don't seem to matter what color the lure is. If the fish ate in your area and they are feeding, they don't discriminate against color. They see it,they eat it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Glasstream90Yamadog said:


> I think I would only fish from the boat at night down there...bigfoot roam's them woods there don't u know!


^^^someone's found the hot bite^^^


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

foxbites said:


> Oh yeah, and bait selection is key! I throw mostly smithwick rouges and the jerk baits that I make. Lure retrieve speed is very important too. I have my favorite colors, but some nights it don't seem to matter what color the lure is. If the fish ate in your area and they are feeding, they don't discriminate against color. They see it,they eat it!


Got these yesterday during the day. Going out again today soon. The bigger one was released. The biggest one on the table was 22 inches...18 inch average. With the hotter temps later this year we are just starting to get things going. 

















Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

Good job. You'll be eating good this winter. Which lake? Trolling or casting?


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Fishin365 said:


> Got these yesterday during the day. Going out again today soon. The bigger one was released. The biggest one on the table was 22 inches...18 inch average. With the hotter temps later this year we are just starting to get things going.
> 
> View attachment 222472
> View attachment 222474
> ...


Very nice outing buddy. Looks like eaters to me.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Fishin365 how deep you getting them. I haven't been out for a month.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice saugeyes fishin, It was a nice weekend to be on the water.


----------

